# Choose me a saw!



## Wood-row Wilson (Apr 25, 2012)

Here are my constraints:

Cost is not a huge issue
Partial to Stihl, as I've had good luck with my current, commercial weed whipper and blower, and the dealer is close.  However, a husqvarna is not far away.  Would rather go to the Stihl dealer.
Balancing between new and old.  Not real mechanically inclined, but know I could fix something if needed with ample time set aside.  Also may not have the eye for knowing a used saw that was abused or not.
Current Gear

96 Tacoma 4 cyl 4x4
6x12 landscape trailer
Fiskars x27
couple wedges
I have all the access to wood as I'll ever need.  Grandpa owns more land in the area than I even know.

I know my truck trailer combo can't handle a terrible lot, but like the idea of bucking and splitting on site and don't think size of rounds are an issue, but don't want to handle BIG wood either.  Given that I can be picky, I'm thinking around a 50cc saw with 18" bar?  So, used or new?  I'm pretty conservative, but am in favor of investing in something that will last.  I do have ample time, so I know I don't need a 70cc saw.  Would be nice to have something that does the job, lasts me a long time, and doesn't take a whole lot of fuel/maintenance.

How would this do for me, good deal?

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/for/2979220585.html

Stihl Pro 260 chainsaw. Less than 2yrs. old,like new, hardly used; comes w/carrying case. $350 firm. Call or txt. Robbie @ 269-680-5529


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 25, 2012)

The 260 advertised would be a good choice. The seller wants top dollar though and is firm.

If I were you and wanted a stihl for sure, I would buy new.... once. Go to your dealer and buck up for the 261. If you get by the initial price, you will never regret buying it.


----------



## DMZX (Apr 25, 2012)

I would take a good look at a Stihl MS290 w/18" bar.  Good value and Stihl reliability.


----------



## KarlP (Apr 25, 2012)

http://www.alamia.us/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=HUS-353-18


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 25, 2012)

My BIL just bought a new Husqvarna 562 XP..... Beauty of a Saw...

Will kick any other 59cc Saws A$$. 

Although I have Husqvarnas too. My 455 Rancher is a runner. But...... I have grown impartial to Stihls myself. My 036 got me hooked. Just got my 32" bar for the 460 today. Wont need it much. But will have it when I do need it! !!

To stay in that range, as suggested,  an 026 (260) or 029 (290) are hard to beat. But a entry level (cheap) 455/460 Rancher or stepping up to a 555/562 XP. These are the Next Generation in Chainsaws.


----------



## Wood-row Wilson (Apr 25, 2012)

Good advice, guys, thanks!  Boy, I'm sure I would like the 261, but feel the upfront cost may be too much for me.  I see you have one though, hittinsteel.  How much do you cut on average per year?  I'm guessing I'll be anywhere from 3 to 5 max, but initially more to get ahead.

Maybe, as you say DMXZ, the 290 is a better option everything considering...


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 26, 2012)

Buy new.  MS 362.


----------



## missedbass (Apr 26, 2012)

ms271, mid range saw, priced between a 290 and a 261, great filtration and AV, no problems, great saw


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 26, 2012)

Wood-row Wilson said:


> Good advice, guys, thanks! Boy, I'm sure I would like the 261, but feel the upfront cost may be too much for me. I see you have one though, hittinsteel. How much do you cut on average per year? I'm guessing I'll be anywhere from 3 to 5 max, but initially more to get ahead.
> 
> Maybe, as you say DMXZ, the 290 is a better option everything considering...


 
I have a 260 non pro (no decomp button or adjustable oiler) with a 16" bar. It is a very solid saw. It has the muffler opened for more power and is very light. I cut about 5 cords a year spread out over all my saws hahaha...... saws are my hobby, so don't use me as an example 

That 260 in your area craigs is worth a look. I said he wanted top dollar, but thats about what I'd want for mine if I were to sell.


----------



## Crane Stoves (Apr 26, 2012)

I had some friends recently but this http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07135269000P , you cannot deny the value of this 20" beauty for the money! One friend is only using this saw for one job and then will be selling it but for $400 its hard not to simply buy this brand new from sears (hurry because these are going like hotcakes im sure).


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 26, 2012)

doug crane said:


> I had some friends recently but this http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_07135269000P , you cannot deny the value of this 20" beauty for the money! One friend is only using this saw for one job and then will be selling it but for $400 its hard not to simply buy this brand new from sears (hurry because these are going like hotcakes im sure).



The 455 is $400 new at my dealer, everyday, all day ( MSRP on Husqvarnas site). The 460 is almost $500.

Fantastic saw, but will be hard to re-sell at $400 used. IMO


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Apr 26, 2012)

Look on craigslist for sw michigan there is a 260 pro looking in good nic for 350 bux...I bought my 261 for 350 bux and it is a pretty gooed saw.


----------



## blades (Apr 26, 2012)

Find the best independent dealer in your location, get the saw from him,  This will give you a working relationship should difficulties arise. when looking at S or H saws be aware that both have consumer grade as well as pro saws, get the the prosaw yes they cost more but they wont burn out in one season either.  My saws are all Dolmars that I use  got a couple others when someone wants to barrow a saw, saves headaches


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 26, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> *The 455 is $400 new at my dealer, everyday, all day* ( MSRP on Husqvarnas site). The 460 is almost $500.
> 
> Fantastic saw, but will be hard to re-sell at $400 used. IMO


 
Ditto.

That's $400 OTD with a warrantee and a hat.


----------



## lukem (Apr 26, 2012)

What is your budget?  If you don't want to spend a ton, I'd look into a 290.  If you don't mind getting spendy, look into a 261 or 362.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 26, 2012)

lukem said:


> What is your budget? If you don't want to spend a ton, I'd *look into* *a* 290. If you don't mind getting spendy, look into a 261 or *362*.


 
I agree with lukem


----------



## KarlP (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not a Stihl man, but I know a little about the Husky's discussed here. The Husky 353 (decade old model 3.3HP $400) and 555 (brand new model 4.3HP $600) have magnesium crank cases and are "prosumer saws" that share most of their parts with the either 346xp or 562xp. The 455 is a homeowner saw with a plastic crank case and the price/power of the 353 but the weight of the 555. The only upside I see to the 455 is that you can buy it at Sears, Home Depot, Lowes, etc. Otherwise the 353 or 555 are better choices.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm with KarlP, I prefer to ignore any 3 digit "Rancher" saws. The last good one was the 55 Rancher. Not that the 455/460 are bad units, just lackluster performance and a power to weight ratio that makes me -yawn-. MS290's power to weight ratio is nothing to brag about either but the saw construction is bonehead simple and they have proven to be very reliable units as well as slightly less $$ than the 455 Rancher. I believe MSRP on the MS290 is $389 with a 20" bar but if you don't need the 20" I'd throw a 16" on it and use the $20 you save to pick up an extra chain.  Another benefit to the MS290 is that there is quite a bit of aftermarket support for parts (piston/cyl kits and the like) so it won't be big $$ to fix/maintain should it need repair.  They respond quite nicely to simple, free, modifications like a muffler mod as well.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Apr 26, 2012)

I went through exactly what you are going through about a year and a half ago.  At that time it came down to $.  I was considering the MS290, MS261 and MS361 (362 now). I went with the MS290 at the urging of my dealer.  Now, in hindsight I wish I had gone with either the 261 or 361. Not that the 290 has given me problems, no muffler mod by the way, but I have found that I cut a lot more wood than I originally expected.  My 290 bogs down in the harder woods like oak and locust when the bar is buried.  I plan on selling my 290 and upgrading most likely to the MS261.  For me it is coming down to the power-to-weight ratio which I know I can do better than the 290 and don't mind the extra $ to get there.  Now I just need to talk the wife into the extra $ once I sell my 290.  Good luck with whatever you do decide on.


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 26, 2012)

For $350 the 260 is a pro built saw. A lot more saw than the clamshell 290/455. With proper care it should last for years. Go look at the 260 pull the plug inspect the bore through the hole scratches =leave, Start it run it (take a block of wood with you) a compression check if you can and if it checks out hand the man the $ and go cut wood for the next 20-30 years.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 26, 2012)

Clyde S. Dale said:


> I went through exactly what you are going through about a year and a half ago. At that time it came down to $. I was considering the MS290, MS261 and MS361 (362 now). I went with the MS290 at the urging of my dealer. Now, in hindsight I wish I had gone with either the 261 or 361. Not that the 290 has given me problems, no muffler mod by the way, but I have found that I cut a lot more wood than I originally expected. My 290 bogs down in the harder woods like oak and locust when the bar is buried. I plan on selling my 290 and upgrading most likely to the MS261. For me it is coming down to the power-to-weight ratio which I know I can do better than the 290 and don't mind the extra $ to get there. Now I just need to talk the wife into the extra $ once I sell my 290. Good luck with whatever you do decide on.


 
Not for nothin' but, I believe, the 290 makes more horse pressure than the 260/261.  If your 290 doesn't have the snot you wish it had, neither will the 261.


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Apr 26, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Not for nothin' but, I believe, the 290 makes more horse pressure than the 260/261. If your 290 doesn't have the snot you wish it had, neither will the 261.


 
Last time I checked, the HP rating of the 290 vs. 261 is the same but the 261 (powerhead only) is 1.5 lbs lighter.  If I go 362, same weight as 290, but more HP.  My BIL has an MS460 I can borrow if I run into something that the 261 can't handle.  With the 261 I can still run an 18" bar with no power loss but less weight.  That's what is driving my decision.


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Apr 26, 2012)

I thought the same and it says this in the stihl documentation:

ms290 2.8kw/3.8bhp

ms261 2.8kw/3.75bhp

It makes no sense but the my ms290 16" is a year and some change but started using it this past fall. The ms261 18" is only several months old and it will cut faster and pull you into the wood better than the ms290! In this case I think the numbers are a mistake....And the mpg is better also ;-)

That is I say stock for stock! My saws are not modded except for the spark arrester is removed which is nothing. Chain speed I think is the key! So I think I explained why it maikes no sense.
End or rant!


----------



## kingquad (Apr 26, 2012)

Bigg_Redd said:


> Buy new. MS 362.


This


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 26, 2012)

PLAYS WITH FIRE said:


> I thought the same and it says this in the stihl documentation:
> 
> ms290 2.8kw/3.8bhp
> 
> ...


 
HP specs seldom tell the story....it is in the cylinder/piston porting among other things. A great example of this are the 290 and the 261. One is an anemic pig and the other is a hot rod.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 26, 2012)

If I were to buy a new saw:
http://www.husqvarna.com/us/forest/products/xp-saws/562-xp/


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Apr 26, 2012)

Nah, tooo pretty!


----------



## wkpoor (Apr 26, 2012)

Nobody mentioned the Dolmar 5105.


----------



## amateur cutter (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly where you are in SW MI. but look on CL for Tom from Belmont. He does a really nice job w/used saws, & isn't asking way too much for them. FWIW, I traded an MS 290 for a nice 026, & wouldn't go back. A C


----------



## amateur cutter (Apr 26, 2012)

bgmmk-2937937174@sale.craigslist.org Might be worth a look as well.


----------



## Wood-row Wilson (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks again, guys, all good advice.  I like the idea of a pro saw, and is it wrong to say that I like the classic look of a Stihl saw?

Ponying up for some added durability and longevity is no problem for me, however, I want to be sure  The thing I'm thinking now, however, is going used.  What's your take on this one? http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/2937937174.html.  I figure I can bargain him, maybe?  I tend to think of a new saw like a new car.  Once you drive it off the lot, it looses a lot of it's value.  Although not as much comparatively, of course...


----------



## Wood-row Wilson (Apr 26, 2012)

Wood-row Wilson said:


> Thanks again, guys, all good advice. I like the idea of a pro saw, and is it wrong to say that I like the classic look of a Stihl saw?
> 
> Ponying up for some added durability and longevity is no problem for me, however, I want to be sure The thing I'm thinking now, however, is going used. What's your take on this one? http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/2937937174.html. I figure I can bargain him, maybe? I tend to think of a new saw like a new car. Once you drive it off the lot, it looses a lot of it's value. Although not as much comparatively, of course...


 
Looks like the same link you posted AC...just may check it out


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 26, 2012)

The 026 Pro is a good Saw. 

It looks battered. But a little elbow grease and some paint for the bar..... It will be like new. Or if you can get it for a little cheaper, you will almost pay for a new Bar. Makes an old saw look brand new. 

Here is my 036 and the beat up 25" bar that came with it (used saw) and then some cleaned up pics with a new Bar and Chain.
	

		
			
		

		
	






The difference between a Pro Saw and Home owner is amazing. I love my 455, but the 036 rips it apart... The 460. Well.. Its a another story.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 27, 2012)

Wood-row Wilson said:


> Thanks again, guys, all good advice. I like the idea of a pro saw, and is it wrong to say that I like the classic look of a Stihl saw?
> 
> Ponying up for some added durability and longevity is no problem for me, however, I want to be sure The thing I'm thinking now, however, is going used. What's your take on this one? http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/grd/2937937174.html. I figure I can bargain him, maybe? I tend to think of a new saw like a new car. Once you drive it off the lot, it looses a lot of it's value. Although not as much comparatively, of course...


 


DexterDay said:


> The 026 Pro is a good Saw.
> 
> It looks battered. But a little elbow grease and some paint for the bar..... It will be like new. Or if you can get it for a little cheaper, you will almost pay for a new Bar. Makes an old saw look brand new.


 
I wouldn't call that "battered".  But for $300 I'd prefer it to say MS260 Pro on it.  Same saw really, just an age difference.  026's can vary in performance depending on which carburetor was on it.  Stickers are cheap & easy to replace and I actually like the bare metal look on a bar.  I say get it for $250.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 27, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> I wouldn't call that "battered". But for $300 I'd prefer it to say MS260 Pro on it. Same saw really, just an age difference. 026's can vary in performance depending on which carburetor was on it. Stickers are cheap & easy to replace and I actually like the bare metal look on a bar. I say get it for $250.


 
That reminds me..... if your shopping for a 260 used, make sure it has a high adjustment screw...... there were some that came with a fixed H jet.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 27, 2012)

PLAYS WITH FIRE said:


> I thought the same and it says this in the stihl documentation:
> 
> ms290 2.8kw/3.8bhp
> 
> ...


 
If the numbers are a mistake they are an ongoing mistake that Stihl has been making for 10+ years. You'd think they'd have caught that one by now. . .


----------



## PLAYS WITH FIRE (Apr 27, 2012)

I think Mr Steel explained it here:



HittinSteel said:


> HP specs seldom tell the story....it is in the cylinder/piston porting among other things. A great example of this are the 290 and the 261. One is an anemic pig and the other is a hot rod.


 
Mr Steel said in a thread I started when i first got the saw that I would forget about ms290 and should sell it after using the ms261. I thought the same as you that it is more cc and slightly more bhp. After using it the ms261, Mr Steel is right! The 261 is BA!

In my case the ms261 pro is a perfect fit. This year my uncle and I cut probably 15-20 cord already as he is getting his knee replaced and wants to be a fair amount ahead. I didn't want to kill the 290 (if I could) and so I wanted something in the pro arena. I wanted bigger like the ms440 and had one lined up but took a risk on the ms261. A great risk!


----------



## Wood-row Wilson (Apr 27, 2012)

Well guys, it never hurts to ask a seller how much he'd be willing to go down.  Here was our text conversation prior to me committing to go down and take a look.  Yes, he used that many exclamation points.

Me:  "How bad do you want to get rid of your saw
Him: "not that desperate"
Me: Would you be willing to talk?  How old is it, how many cords did you go through with it?
Him "I think in bought in 2000 but not sure I have five saws! A new one costs around 600!  I used it to cut small stuff around my house  Not sure how much I actually cut!
Me: "Good information, thanks"
Him, 4 minutes later: "Its not worn out and I won't take less than 200"

Short story long, picked up my 026 pro saw for $200.  Thanks for all of your opinions and help on my first legitimate saw purchase!


----------



## DexterDay (Apr 27, 2012)

Wood-row Wilson said:


> Well guys, it never hurts to ask a seller how much he'd be willing to go down.  Here was our text conversation prior to me committing to go down and take a look.  Yes, he used that many exclamation points.
> 
> Me:  "How bad do you want to get rid of your saw
> Him: "not that desperate"
> ...



Nice.... Now time for some pics. !!

As the saying goes. Pics... Or it never happened!  

Congrats on the purchase. Thats an awesome deal on an 026 PRO. 

Still gonna need a little TLC. A little cleaning, sharpening, and maybe a lil maintenance (air filter cleaned, new plug, spray down with some Sea Foam, etc). Running a "Wild Thing" will never be the same


----------



## chad3 (Apr 28, 2012)

Grab a 362 and you will have a saw that will cut anything you take down now and you want to take down in the future. At some point you will have bigger trees and this will do you well. Few bucks a year at most.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 28, 2012)

That will be a great saw for you. Nice grab.


----------



## Wood-row Wilson (Apr 28, 2012)

Yes, DexterDay, I'm also a big proponent of "pics or it didn't happen".  Was able to use the saw today, more pics here: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/work-with-the-new-saw-wood-id.86414/

The saw ran pretty good.  Started up just fine, but needed to choke it if the saw had been turned off for more than 10 minutes (is that customary?).  It needs to be cleaned up a bit.  It would idle down pretty low when sitting, a couple times stopping.  I'm thinking I'll try some new gas to see if that does the trick, was able to run it today all with the previous owners gas in it.

HittinSteel, you'll have to tell me what you're talking about with the "high adjustment screw vs. the fixed H jet).  Are you talking about the bar oil regulation?


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 29, 2012)

The carb adjustment screws on the clutch side of the saw. They are marked H, L and LA. I can see it has all 3 from the pictures and it is an 026 so it never had the fixed H jet (which is a good thing).

For the low idle, turn the LA screw a little clockwise while the saw is running. You should notice the idle picking up rpm. I usually turn it until the chain starts to "jump" or move and then back it off just a little.


----------



## rkshed (Apr 29, 2012)

Are Jonsereds all washed up?
There are alot of them on CL and I am considering buying a bigger one but...


----------



## kingquad (Apr 29, 2012)

rkshed said:


> Are Jonsereds all washed up?
> There are alot of them on CL and I am considering buying a bigger one but...


They are damn good saws.  I wish there were a lot of them where I'm at.


----------



## MasterMech (Apr 30, 2012)

rkshed said:


> Are Jonsereds all washed up?
> There are alot of them on CL and I am considering buying a bigger one but...


 
See this thread: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/when-a-saw-is-suggested-its-usually.86345/


----------



## rkshed (Apr 30, 2012)

MasterMech said:


> See this thread: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/when-a-saw-is-suggested-its-usually.86345/


 Thanks for the thread.
Now I know.
I've had my Jred for 20+ years and it still runs great. Binds up when burried in big logs so I want to go with a stronger saw.


----------



## HittinSteel (Apr 30, 2012)

rkshed said:


> Thanks for the thread.
> Now I know.
> I've had my Jred for 20+ years and it still runs great. Binds up when burried in big logs so I want to go with a stronger saw.


 
Make it easy on yourself.... buck up for a 2172 and enjoy another 20+ years


----------

